# Meigs County, OH pound Bi-color male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Pomeroy, OH | Buck  
  
*Buck
*

*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Pomeroy, OH *

Large • Adult • Male 

    



Young adult male (probably around 1-2 years old). He's just a bit timid, but very nice!! He wants to play! Kennel B 
Shelter hours are between 8:30-11:00am, Monday through Saturday. Please call us at 740-992-3779, leave message if no answer. We are a Rescue Friendly facility, so please feel free to inquire if you are a rescue about any of the animals we have. 


*Buck's Contact Info*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/161495-pomeroy-oh-buck-ybm.html

dup; pls close


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

do I just delete this or will the moderator do that?
tell me how to delete, not seeing how to do that
ty


----------

